# Amazon has posted the 2.5.2 updates for download



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_kswup_manlink?nodeId=200324680&#manual

YEA!


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_kswup_manlink?nodeId=200324680&#manual
> 
> YEA!


Hooray Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

woot! I know what I'm doing tonight


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, thank goodness...

And I'm glad to see I was wrong about the 12 different files. I was really worried about that.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Awesome, thank you for posting this!


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

It appears to be 2.5.2 that's currently updating on my US DX.  I'm so excited! I can't wait to play.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Installing now!  THANK YOU for reporting this!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I just finished downloading and installing, worked great.  Thank you!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just took my daily peek at the Amazon update site, just in case, and low and behold there they were. Hurried back here to see if anyone else had noticed, and no surprise: of course someone had. 

Off to uninstall my font hack now....


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am surprised at how long it is taking to install the update.  I guess I am just used to the speed of the hack install/uninstall.  

It is done now, but it took at least 10 mins to install.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, for the notice.  I'm updating now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome news, thanks for posting! I scrambled around my desk here at work and was able to find the correct cables so I could download it -- I don't normally hook the K2 up at work so wasn't sure I had them, but couldn't resist.

Now...do I still go to the grocery store after work, or do I just rush right home and play play play with collections?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good. Now I find out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay! I can now update my Kindle 2 US. I was getting worried...


----------



## elkniwllub (May 4, 2010)

Can the font and screensaver hacks be far behind?  Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Ryath (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet, and thank you for the update.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

elkniwllub said:


> Can the font and screensaver hacks be far behind? Hallelujah!!!


Oh, I hope they won't be too long - no more dead authors!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL -- I've never used the font or screensaver hacks, either with the K1 I used until last month, or the K2 I've used since last month.  The default SS's never bothered me, I don't see them for more than a couple of seconds anyway.  But maybe when the new hacks come out, I'll finally give them a whirl and see what all the fuss is about....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

elkniwllub said:


> Can the font and screensaver hacks be far behind? Hallelujah!!!


The improved default font does look a bit sharper, and I could probably live with it OK, but I'm sure I'll install my beloved Georgia2 as soon as it's available again.  I also want to get my custom screensaver back on which matches my skin, plus has a contact number on it should I (gasp!) ever lose my Kindle.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Good. Now I find out what all the fuss is about.


LOL Pidgeon! I was beginning to feel like the kid who NEVER gets picked on the playground!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

elkniwllub said:


> Can the font and screensaver hacks be far behind? Hallelujah!!!


Oh let's hope, now that the updates are posted on Amazon (like Nogdog I came straight here to make sure someone had posted it). I do miss my fonts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good that they explained how to tell which device a person has. . . .also how to tell what version one already has. . . . .

My DX is plugged in and charging right now. . . .I think I'll d/l manually when it's full if the update didn't come down while it was napping.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

But...what will we talk about now?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JaneD said:


> But...what will we talk about now?


The usual: rice cookers, chocolate, coffee and tea, pets and children.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JaneD said:


> But...what will we talk about now?


Hmm - maybe we could all .. I don't know .... _read a book_?


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

mine came with a cookie recipe too


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay thanks! I had checked the amazon forums and hadn't seen any notice, so hadn't checked the software update site. Downloading the update for my kindle 2 (US) now .


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I just saw the post on my facebook page from amazon and am updating my Kindle now.  Sooo excited.  Cannot wait to start organizing!!!!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

yippee!  Can't wait to see the new changes on my K!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Downloaded and now updating.   YIKES  I have no idea  what I want to name my collections.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

THe software version is 2.5.2.  What is the numbers between (  )?  I downloaded mine last week.  Interested in K2i.

Thanks


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I noticed after doing this update the Update in the menu still was not grayed out. I connected to see if it left the update file but it had downloaded another file. It seems to have something to do with the whispernet as it is called Update_PRL_50413 and PRL is also used on my sprint phone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> The usual: rice cookers, chocolate, coffee and tea, pets and children.


Don't forget KitchenAid mixers!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Downloaded and now updating.  YIKES I have no idea what I want to name my collections.


Finished Books
Books to Read
Samples to Read
Books Recommended by Leslie

sounds like a good list to me!


----------



## SinnerC (Jun 6, 2010)

can i upgrade my DX(us) and still have the screen saver hack?


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

ElAguila said:


> I noticed after doing this update the Update in the menu still was not grayed out. I connected to see if it left the update file but it had downloaded another file. It seems to have something to do with the whispernet as it is called Update_PRL_50413 and PRL is also used on my sprint phone.


I wonder what this was? Anybody have any ideas? Interesting.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ElAguila said:


> I noticed after doing this update the Update in the menu still was not grayed out. I connected to see if it left the update file but it had downloaded another file. It seems to have something to do with the whispernet as it is called Update_PRL_50413 and PRL is also used on my sprint phone.


Maybe it's the 5.3.2 to 5.3.3 upgrade?


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

At 63 yrs old, PC literate I am not. However I surre would like to get the 2.5 update onto my kindle. 
The instructions "download to your computer then copy to the root directory of the kindle" really don't mean anything to me.

Could someone help me with this manual download process?

 Thanks Phil


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I need help, please! The update still isn't working for me.

I have K2i (B003), and I'm currently on 2.3. I tried to update to 2.3.3, but as the Kindle is updating, it says "update was not successful." I had already removed the SS hack. Now I tried Amazon's update link, same problem. I even did a factory reset to ensure nothing's left on my Kindle, same problem. 

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Capri142 said:


> At 63 yrs old, PC literate I am not. However I surre would like to get the 2.5 update onto my kindle.
> The instructions "download to your computer then copy to the root directory of the kindle" really don't mean anything to me.
> 
> Could someone help me with this manual download process?
> ...


I believe "root" directory refers to that first file that opens up when you double click on the Kindle icon on your computer to first open it (after you've connected your Kindle to your computer via the USB cord.) Don't drag the update file into the "system" sub-folder (mistake I've made) but just in that first folder with all the other ones. (Is this the part you didn't understand?)


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Try the following to guide you

The numbers in the update file tell you what you are updating from to. For instance, 
. Update_431100003_472900057.bin updates 
from software 431100003 (2.3.3 dxi) to software 472900057 (2.5 dxi). 
. Same for Update_399380047_490480060.bin (2.5.2), [no details]
. Update_431108003_490480060.bin (2.34 to 2.5.2 k2i), 
. Update_399388047_472900057.bin (2.5), etc.

If you look at your software version, you can tell if the update will work for you. Other update versions posted by Amason actually have the device and upgrade version in the filename, ie Update_kindle_dx_gw_2.3.3.bin, Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin. "


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Amazon Kindle New Software Update Available

We're excited to announce that a new, free software update is now available for Kindle and will be automatically delivered to your device. If you want to enjoy the new features sooner, you can download the software update to your computer (simply follow the instructions in the help pages). This update includes:

- Collections: Organize your books and documents into one or more collections

- Facebook & Twitter Posts: Share your notes and highlighted book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle

- Popular Highlights: See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading

- PDF Pan and Zoom: Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics

- Password Protection: Password-protect your Kindle when you're not using it

- More Font Sizes & Improved Clarity: Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience

Learn more about these updates in our Help Pages

The following link will take you to the manual download on the Amazon Kindle site.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fhelp%2Fcustomer%2Fdisplay.html%3FnodeId%3D200324680&h=4f3ff


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Finished Books
> Books to Read
> Samples to Read
> Books Recommended by Leslie
> ...


sounds good to me as I do have some books you recommended.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The steps are at the Kindle Support page on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_krec_su?nodeId=200324680

Root means not in a folder. . .just plop it there in a blank space using drag and drop. 

Also, you do not have to install any interim versions for the files posted there. . . .be sure all hacks are off. . .if you see anything more than a version number with a code in parenthesis following it. . . something like + UFH or +SS with a number, you still have a hack on. There are links in Tips and Tricks and in Nog's signature to places where you can get the appropriate uninstall files.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those not sure about doing the manual install yourself, my Installing Patch/Hack Files instructions might be of some help as it has a few screen shots to go along with the text.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Finally at last all the updates sound great but to be able to organise my books into collections now I am a happy man, but what will people have to moan about now


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lorezskyline said:


> Finally at last all the updates sound great but to be able to organise my books into collections now I am a happy man, but what will people have to moan about now


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26312.0.html


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Since I never got the 2.3.2 or 2.3.3 or 2.3.4, I thought I could hold out to see if I actually did get the automatic update...who am I kidding!!!!  I've already manually downloaded the update!  So much for self control!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Me too! Couldn't wait any longer!!


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I just found out the hard way that if you do a soft reset, your collections disappear. Should I report this to amazon as a bug? My K2 froze up while I was trying to access the internet. I held the power switch for 15 seconds and it rebooted. When it came up all of the collections I had made were gone.


----------



## Buckm (May 22, 2010)

Amazon has posted the 2.5.2 updates for download

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_krec_su?nodeId=200324680

for all but K1


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

Updating now. So stoked!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

YAY!!!  So I ran to get my Kindle to update it and it said "CRITICAL BATTERY"... ...I've been leaving my whispernet on for so long that it died.  I've got it plugged in.  Keeping everything crossed that it's OK!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you turned on WN and done a sync. . . .?  If that doesn't work definitely contact Amazon.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay!  Did a manual update.  Now, do I play or read? Guess I will read, otherwise I'll be up late playing with collections.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

UPDATING NOW!!!!

Whew!  I was getting worried that 2.52 was just some myth that you guys with K2i's were teasing us K2us-ers with.....


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, you do not have to install any interim versions for the files posted there. . . .be sure all hacks are off. . .if you see anything more than a version number with a code in parenthesis following it. . . something like + UFH or +SS with a number, you still have a hack on. There are links in Tips and Tricks and in Nog's signature to places where you can get the appropriate uninstall files.


Can you tell me exactly where I can check this version number to see if any part of the SS hack is still there? The files in my root directory give no indication that anything is still there. I talked to someone at Amazon, he walked me through the steps, to no avail. Now he wants me to give them the website with the hack information and bin files. He said it's possible the file messed up the Kindle's coding or whatever. I downloaded the bin files from the forum like everyone else did, and nobody else seems to have this problem.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Can you tell me exactly where I can check this version number to see if any part of the SS hack is still there? The files in my root directory give no indication that anything is still there. I talked to someone at Amazon, he walked me through the steps, to no avail. Now he wants me to give them the website with the hack information and bin files. He said it's possible the file messed up the Kindle's coding or whatever. I downloaded the bin files from the forum like everyone else did, and nobody else seems to have this problem.


Home -> Menu -> Settings, then look at the bottom of the screen. If there are no hacks installed, it will say something like "veresion 2.3.3 (<bunch of numbers>)". If you have any hacks installed, there will be additional text/numbers following the closing parenthesis.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Update successful!!!  Off to play.... thanks to the OP who let us all know about the software release at Amazon!!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Home -> Menu -> Settings, then look at the bottom of the screen. If there are no hacks installed, it will say something like "veresion 2.3.3 (<bunch of numbers>)". If you have any hacks installed, there will be additional text/numbers following the closing parenthesis.


Mine says 2.3 (.....) + SSi 0.1 So I still have a hack on? I'm trying to figure out exactly what 'uninstall' bin file I'm supposed to download, but I am so confused at this point. I've downloaded so many bin files in the last week, it's not even funny.


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

mine won't update!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad the manual updates are on Amazon's site.  I'm going to wait because I have a project I really need concentrate on and it won't be good if I spend the next few days playing with Collections.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone who has updated tried the font hack yet?  I've waited this long, so I think I'll wait a little longer until we find out about the hacks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Mine says 2.3 (.....) + SSi 0.1 So I still have a hack on? I'm trying to figure out exactly what 'uninstall' bin file I'm supposed to download, but I am so confused at this point. I've downloaded so many bin files in the last week, it's not even funny.


I am just guessing but I think SS is the screensaver hack. Did you install that? Have you removed it?

L


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, OP!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am just guessing but I think SS is the screensaver hack. Did you install that? Have you removed it?
> 
> L


Strange, I posted a response, but I don't see it. I thought I removed the hack, but maybe not. I'm hoping someone can post the correct uninstall file (for K2i) and the instructions so I can make sure I do it right this time. I followed the links provided onthe trouble-shooting forum, but I'm getting really confused.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Strange, I posted a response, but I don't see it. I thought I removed the hack, but maybe not. I'm hoping someone can post the correct uninstall file (for K2i) and the instructions so I can make sure I do it right this time. I followed the links provided onthe trouble-shooting forum, but I'm getting really confused.


This zip file from my Kindle Hacks page should have the necessary uninstall file in it. Unzip it, and look in the folder for the file name that ends in "uninstall-k2i.bin".


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This zip file from my Kindle Hacks page should have the necessary uninstall file in it. Unzip it, and look in the folder for the file name that ends in "uninstall-k2i.bin".


To NogDog and Ann, my Kindle is now updating with the 2.5 update, and it's clearly working this time. I cannot thank you enough, Ann - for helping me to pinpoint that I still had the hack on my Kindle, and to NogDog for posting the link and explaining it in a way that my weary little brain could comprehend. You have no idea how many frustrated tears I have shed over this in the past few days, with trying to update with 2.3.3 and higher files, to no avail. (The completist in me will not let me rest until I figure something out) My Kindle now says "update successful," and version 2.5.2 is now sitting prettily in my settings. Again, you have my heartfelt thanks, and I am off to play with the folders I had dreamed of for weeks now!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mandy said:


> To NogDog and Ann, my Kindle is now updating with the 2.5 update, and it's clearly working this time. I cannot thank you enough, Ann - for helping me to pinpoint that I still had the hack on my Kindle, and to NogDog for posting the link and explaining it in a way that my weary little brain could comprehend. You have no idea how many frustrated tears I have shed over this in the past few days, with trying to update with 2.3.3 and higher files, to no avail. (The completist in me will not let me rest until I figure something out) My Kindle now says "update successful," and version 2.5.2 is now sitting prettily in my settings. Again, you have my heartfelt thanks, and I am off to play with the folders I had dreamed of for weeks now!!


Glad you got it sussed. You may send the cookies to . . .


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this thread, as I don't look at the Amazon site on a routine basis.

I haven't seen anyone mention this yet (although I certainly may have missed it with so many discussions going on about the update) but I had to do the update tonight in 2 phases.

I have the Kindle 2, US version, no hacks, and I was on 2.3 before the update. I followed the Amazon instructions, and the first time, it just updated to 2.3.3, even though I had downloaded the 2.5.2 update. I deleted that update from my computer just in case, and went through the whole sequence of instructions again. The second time, I did get the 2.5.2 update. 

I'm not sure why this happend, as I had the impression you could just go right from 2.3 to 2.5.2, but if anyone thinks their update didn't take, check the settings page to see if you updated to the interim version, and then try a second update.

By the way, with the new update, is there any way to see your subscription items or personal items all by themselves as there was under the old set-up? I can't seem to figure that out yet. I'm having fun with the collections right now, although my (semiurgent) to-do list for this evening is now being totally neglected.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The update wasn't working.  I did everything.  Clicked update my Kindle, a few seconds later just back at menu page.  Deleted and redid everything.  Same thing.  No hacks EVER.  Clicked reset.  Then, clicked update my Kindle again.  Now it is installing.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It seems that for some Kindles a reset is needed before the .bin will install.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It seems that for some Kindles a *reset* [NogDog's emphasis] is needed before the .bin will install.


Just make sure you do a "restart" and NOT a "reset to factory defaults".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, it's about fracking time!    Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

My K2 has not automatically downloaded the update. Is there something I should do to it to prompt the auto download? Or should I go through the steps of manually doing it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Clark Kent said:


> My K2 has not automatically downloaded the update. Is there something I should do to it to prompt the auto download? Or should I go through the steps of manually doing it?


Some people have found that doing a 'sync & check for items' has prompted the download. Do that and then check your settings menu to see whether the 'update your Kindle' is still greyed out. If not click on it to update. If it's still not available, then do a manual update - it's pretty straightforward, just make sure you get the correct file for your model of Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried doing the sync and check, but the Kindle found no new items.


----------



## bri1232001 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a kindle US edition. Restored it completely to a blank slate and re registered it. I then downloaded the 2.5.2 US update from amazon and placed it in the root directory. Next I unplug my kindle 2 and go to Update Kindle.

The Kindle will begin the update process, reach a point where it says "Stage 1 of 3" in the bottom right corner (progress bar is about 30%). Next I get a "Update was not successful" message.

I have tried this with and without wireless on. I am coming from 2.3.3.

Any ideas on what might be the cause of this? Why can't I update?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Just make sure you do a "restart" and NOT a "reset to factory defaults".


Oops, that's what I meant... Sorry, I was a bit tired last night.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bri1232001 said:


> I have a kindle US edition. Restored it completely to a blank slate and re registered it. I then downloaded the 2.5.2 US update from amazon and placed it in the root directory. Next I unplug my kindle 2 and go to Update Kindle.
> 
> The Kindle will begin the update process, reach a point where it says "Stage 1 of 3" in the bottom right corner (progress bar is about 30%). Next I get a "Update was not successful" message.
> 
> ...


There should not have been a need to reset it to factory and re-register it. . . . . .are you sure you're at 2.3.x because the original factory software version for many Kindles was 2.1 . . . . .if you reset to factory, that may be where you are. . . . . . I think you should contact Kindle CS.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I downloaded the manual 2.5.2 upgrade, but it didn't give me collections!  Did I do something wrong


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you don't have the collections, you don't have 2.5.x. . .  .go to home, then settings. . .what does it say at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

2.5.2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Then. . . . .you have collections. . . but you have to make them. . . .

It might help to check out this page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_org?nodeId=200375840

If there really is no option to make them, I'd say call Kindle CS.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

No, collections aren't accessible.  The word "collections" is there, but it's gray while the other options are black.  It won't let me toggle over to it.  I called C.S. and they are stumped.  I am waiting for a call back.....

Thanks, Ann, for responding!


----------



## bri1232001 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There should not have been a need to reset it to factory and re-register it. . . . . .are you sure you're at 2.3.x because the original factory software version for many Kindles was 2.1 . . . . .if you reset to factory, that may be where you are. . . . . . I think you should contact Kindle CS.


I reset because I was having issues. I am definitely running 2.3.3.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

skyblue said:


> No, collections aren't accessible. The word "collections" is there, but it's gray while the other options are black. It won't let me toggle over to it. I called C.S. and they are stumped. I am waiting for a call back.....
> 
> Thanks, Ann, for responding!


When you press the "Home" button, and then press the "Menu" button, do you see "Create New Collection" and is that choice grayed out?


----------



## bri1232001 (Jun 15, 2010)

bri1232001 said:


> I reset because I was having issues. I am definitely running 2.3.3.


Ah I did a reset again and it worked. Not sure why but I'm happy now.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, I figured it out on my own!  Making collections!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Ok, I figured it out on my own! Making collections!


Yay!!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, CaroleC!  For now I have only two categories:  Samples and Read. LOL  Pulling those out really cleaned up my home screen.  I didn't necessarily want to archive the books I've read at this time.

I like the way my iPod Touch alphabetizes my books, but I don't know that I would like that on my Kindle.

My next project should be to locate a good black and white photo so I can try the screensaver hack.  Is there a good site to find one, or am I better creating my own  I really HATE the dead authors screensavers.  If I could just keep the birds and the Kindle screen I would be happy.  I hate opening it up and finding some odd face looking at me!   Whoever came up with that

I LOVE this forum!


----------



## ldyarcher (Jan 1, 2010)

Perhaps this has already been answered, but there are so many 2.5 threads I don't even know where to begin looking. Is there a 2.5 User's Manual available on the Amazon site.......I cannot find one. I updated my kindle just fine, but no manual came with the update.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

ldyarcher said:


> Perhaps this has already been answered, but there are so many 2.5 threads I don't even know where to begin looking. Is there a 2.5 User's Manual available on the Amazon site.......I cannot find one. I updated my kindle just fine, but no manual came with the update.


The Kindle support pages on Amazon give a comprehensive guide, including the new features:-

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindle6i?nodeId=200375430


----------



## ldyarcher (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

All my bars have been black all day so I'm hoping it it Dling the new files.  If not I might have to do it myself tonight.  I'm so impatient!!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> All my bars have been black all day so I'm hoping it it Dling the new files. If not I might have to do it myself tonight. I'm so impatient!!!


I got tired of waiting, hoping for an update, so I took the bull by the horns and did it myself. It was so much better than waiting!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

skyblue said:


> My next project should be to locate a good black and white photo so I can try the screensaver hack. Is there a good site to find one, or am I better creating my own I really HATE the dead authors screensavers. If I could just keep the birds and the Kindle screen I would be happy. I hate opening it up and finding some odd face looking at me!  Whoever came up with that
> 
> I LOVE this forum!


2.5 will not work with the most current screensaver hack, we all have to wait until there's an updated version of that, too.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

skyblue said:


> I got tired of waiting, hoping for an update, so I took the bull by the horns and did it myself. It was so much better than waiting!


I never got the 2.3.* update so I'd kind of like to know if I will always have to manually update or if it will eventually get to it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> I never got the 2.3.* update so I'd kind of like to know if I will always have to manually update or if it will eventually get to it.


It appears that a majority of us here have ended up doing the manual installation, so you were not alone in waiting for the automatic distribution by WhisperNet. It seems that Amazon puts a fairly tight limit on how many are sent out over a given period, with one good guess as to why being that they have to limit how much data is sent over the cell phone networks.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

NogDog said:


> It appears that a majority of us here have ended up doing the manual installation, so you were not alone in waiting for the automatic distribution by WhisperNet. It seems that Amazon puts a fairly tight limit on how many are sent out over a given period, with one good guess as to why being that they have to limit how much data is sent over the cell phone networks.


LOL I guess I'm really low on the list then!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Earlier today, immediately after I manually installed the upgrade, I had 2.5.2 version. I just checked, and it now says 2.5.3! Looks like it upgraded the upgrade!



sebat said:


> 2.5 will not work with the most current screensaver hack, we all have to wait until there's an updated version of that, too.


Thanks, sebat, for letting me know about the screensaver hack. I guess I can continue to sit back and continue to neglect doing it! LOL


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, after 3 days of waiting for it to automatically install I caved and snagged it off the site.  I guess i"ll never know if my Kindle is capable of such a thing now *G*

Installing as we speak....


----------

